# Bach's Air for Clarinets



## Enthalpy

Dear clarinettists,

here's, from J-S Bach's suite for orchestra No 3, the *Air, for three bass and a contrabass clarinets*, copyleft transposed.
View attachment JSBach_Air_QuartLowClarinets.pdf


Enjoy!
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------

